
Mark Zuckerberg’s Long March to China - okket
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602493/mark-zuckerbergs-long-march-to-china/
======
chinese_dan
Zuckerberg only cares about himself and how much money he can pocket. He once
told his employees to read a novel written by the president of China, which
was filled with complete propaganda.

Facebook should be about the freedom of information, not controlling dissent
and outing activists.

I wish we had a tech company owner that actually cared about their users
instead of finding out more ways to exploit them.

